# Can I have dwarf cichlids in a 35 gallon HEX



## KingLurker (Feb 8, 2009)

Is there any possibility that i can have cichlids in this thank i keep hearing its a waste of time.


----------



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

What kind of cichlids are you interested in? The biggest drawback to the hex tanks I've see is that they tend to be higher and that gives a limited footprint. The more bottom area the better with most cichlid species as they aren't open water.

That said there are many cichlid species that will go in a 35 hex. Tanganyikan shell dwellers, julies, or altolamps. African riverine species such as kribesis. From the Americas: Apistogramma species. laetacara species. Convicts. And this list is far from exhaustive.

What is the length of the sides of the hex?


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

i've grown up with cichlids in a hex tank well before i heard that hex tanks dont work. I have one now. dont let all the hype get to you. make a nice tank and you'll have a nice tank


----------



## KingLurker (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the support guys really glad to hear from u both


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

i'd love to see a pick when your done


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

You could do a nice planted tank with blue rams or apistos, plus tetras, cories and a bn pleco!


----------



## scuba20v (May 28, 2007)

you could do a demasoni tank! they are awesome to watch


----------



## KingLurker (Feb 8, 2009)

Will post a couple pics upon completion


----------



## KingLurker (Feb 8, 2009)

Tank done ...........any ideas on stocking?


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

I really like your tank........except for the pink plant and the filter intake. Treat that intake to a can of Krylon Fusion, black.

I just got 14 P. Saulosi and they are awesome. They are swimming all over the place and the tank looks nice with all that activity. These are my first Saulosi and I don't know if that's how they always act, but if it is then they would definitely make good use of that hex.


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

Saulosi will absolutely NOT do well in a 35 hex. The footprint is simply not big enough. Neither will demasoni as suggested above.

The kribs, apisto's and some Tang shellies (such as multies) suggested above would be ok though.


----------

